# What T5 HO Bulb to choose?



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I recently fell in love with have T5 HOs on my tank. So I decided to purchase some for my plant tanks. The only problem I am have is bulb ideas. Right now I am looking at a combination between the Geissman Midday and Geissman Aqua Blue.

I would like to make a decision today so please offer any suggestions that you have.

The T5HOs will be my primary lighting for these tanks with me simulating high noon with the PCs that I already have. The PCs are running 96W - 8800Ks.

Which T5 HO Bulb to choose?


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I think this is mainly the mood you want for your tank, mid-day will be more relaxed than the aqua blue.

You could also mix them.

I use Mid-day and have no complaints.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Are you using only the middays? Do you have any pictures of your tank?

I was wanting to mix them but I want to make both bulbs will be useful for the plants.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The Aquablue and Aquablue+ are saltwater bulbs from what I read about them on their site: http://www.giesemann.de/64,2,,.html

The Aquaflora may be fine with your plants mixed with the Midday bulbs and the 8800K PC's.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

The aquaflora is not available in the states - from what I have seen. I saw one company selling it as a special order and it was $50 compared to the other bulbs being closer to $20.

Does anyone recommend a different bulb to mix with the midday or should I just push 2 midday bulbs?


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I have used both and prefer the aquaflora bulbs over the midday. I like the colors from the aquafloras better- there's more variation in the greens of the plants, and reds are brighter.

You can get them from here.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you for the reply.

Any pictures?

Also, is there anyone in the US that carries this bulb? The link that you included takes me to a Canadian store. The shipping for the bulb cost more than the bulb itself.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

The brand isn't that important your looking for bulbs in the 5500k to 6500k range because 
they are the closest to a noon day sun. You also want the bulb to have high red and green
spectrum shifts for good plant growth.

- Brad


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

bradac56 said:


> The brand isn't that important your looking for bulbs in the 5500k to 6500k range because
> they are the closest to a noon day sun. You also want the bulb to have high red and green
> spectrum shifts for good plant growth.
> 
> - Brad


Actually, in this case, the bulb brand is important. I specifically would like to test out this bulb on my plant tank. This is my first time with HO T5 on a plant tank, and I do not want to invest in bulbs that may not cut the mustard for what I want visually or being good for the plants.


----------

